# my new 150 gallon



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok a few questions as I start to get prepared hopefully in the next 2 weeks to get my 150 gallon up and running. First startup. How do I best transfer from 55 gallon. Just move everything and add more water? Just like a big water change. I am hoping to be able to buy the xp4 next week and will be running it on the 55 gallon for awhile to get it established. I am going to try and buy wood for stand this weekend. Then build it next week. So close about 250.00 short right now. Next question is stocking new tank. I have 3 densoni barbs, 4 neon tetras, 11 rummynose tetra, one flying fox, 2 true SAE, 6 clown loaches, 1 adonis pleco.
I want to add some more neon tetra, Cardinal tetras, 3 more densoni barbs and some congo tetras. I have had trouble keeping cory cats because of the clowns do you think I could add like 10 now. Stocking ideas how many of each species and maybe I should go a different way. Thank you guys and I love this site.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would get the filter running on your "aged" tank for sure. That will help reduce if not eliminate your cycle on the 150. You could transfer some of the water over if you like but as long as you match the temp and condition, tap water is fine. As for the stocking question I would ditch the cories and add a few more Clown Loaches. Good luck and post more pics when its all set up.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*New Tank*

So can I just transfer my livestock after this. I don't have room to run both. How long does it take to usually seed a filter on a aged tank. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the sooner you can get the filter running on the aged tank the better you will be. Your original post says in the next 2 weeks you will be setting it up. I would think that is plenty of time to get the new filter seeded. I think it would be okay to just transfer everything over at that point. Usually all I do, when upgrading tanks.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I went out today and bought a xp 4 and have it on my 55 gallon. All I need now is wood for the stand and to build it. Maybe in a week I will be ready to get my tank up going. So close.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Exciting ! Awesome dimensions. Same as the one that sprung a leak while I was away on a long weekend


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

How tall was the stand you had for your 150. I was thinking of 33". Sorry to hear of your tank leaked.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O well. Opportunity to scale back. Tubular steel stand is 28" high.

Stand and sump waiting for a new home 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-48-x24-steel-stand-$200-19528/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...assifieds-28/fs-100g-acrylic-sump-$350-19527/


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know you where selling one. To exspensive for me but nice. I was trying to decide how tall to make it.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I have learn to document a project as well as you guys. I tried on this one but got too busy. I took some pictures at the beginning but missed a few steps. Sorry. Here is where I am at now.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy to have my tank up and running. Now I have to work on filling it out looks a little bare. That happens when you triple the size of your tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, check to see if we have something you might like.

www.canadianaquatics.com


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to get some cardinal tetras if you still have them. How big are they?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

average size, medium to large. I still have a lot


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*New 150 G*

Gee it didn't long to get into a larger tank did it? I think I mentioned that it may happen :lol: Your new 150 looks great! See you at the auction.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. Yea only took 6 months and my oldest son took my 55 gallon. He is deciding what he wants to do right now. He is thinking about ciclids.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

kaptin99 said:


> Happy to have my tank up and running. Now I have to work on filling it out looks a little bare. That happens when you triple the size of your tank.


Nice work on the stand and I like the custom fit.

I thing the best and cheapest way to fill out your tank is with plants. Give it a natural look and a more healthy and natural environment for the inhabitant. I won't want to live around a volcano and a scary dino head if I were a beautiful damisoni barb 

In the long run, less maintenance for such a large tank as well.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

The clown loaches love the volcano that is where they go to hide. Also my flying fox loves to sit on top of the volcano and chill by the bubbles. I am going to get more plants in the next couple weeks. Starting with I valls and some Anubia. The flame moss used to fill up most of the fifty five but there is alot more room now.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*update*

updated pictures


----------

